# Doe is pulling fur 24 hours after kindling???



## rebeccad (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm worried about my doe. She kindled yesterday. Three babies. Two died. THe survivor had a nice round belly this morning. I saw her in there with him an hour or so ago. Now she is pulling fur like crazy and sitting in the box. What is that all about?? Could there be more babies that she is not getting out? She is a smallish lion head.


----------



## majorv (Sep 6, 2013)

Some does will pull fur after they kindle instead of before they kindle. We had one that pulled some ahead of time and then filled the box by the next day. I had to take some out because I was afraid the kits would get overheated. I would just watch her for now.


----------



## rebeccad (Sep 7, 2013)

THanks for the reassurance. That is exactly what she did. Last time her nest was huge before. This time it took her more time, but she has it all fluffed out now. Glad to hear that others have seen the same thing. Honestly, I fret over these little fur balls like I gave birth to them all!


----------



## wendymac (Sep 11, 2013)

My French Lop does pull fur forever! Every day there's more "blankets" added. Eventually, when the box is overflowing and most of their cage is covered, they're done. LOL Congrats on the little one!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2013)

If two died then the one that is left needs more fur for warmth because it doesn't have the other two to keep it warm. She also may be sitting in the box to keep the baby warm since there are no more babies.

Sounds like a great mama.


----------



## rebeccad (Sep 14, 2013)

That's an interesting thought. With this baby, she is in there all the time. I rarely saw her attending the last litter. She dotes on this one and it shows! It is the fattest little thing ever!


----------

